# 2009 or 2010 Bow Madness XL



## madchaddad (Apr 20, 2016)

I am looking to buy a 2009 or 2010 Bow Madness XL. Please message me if you have one for sale. 


Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## blademan (May 8, 2005)

Are you looking for RH or LH? I have a friend who has a lefty 60 lb. 2009 he might part with, only shot for part of one indoor season.


----------



## madchaddad (Apr 20, 2016)

blademan said:


> Are ou looking for RH or LH? I have a friend who has a lefty 60 lb. 2009 he might part with, only shot for part of one indoor season.


Sorry I should have put that in my request. I am looking for a right hand


madchaddad said:


> I am looking to buy a 2009 or 2010 Bow Madness XL. Please message me if you have one for sale.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk



Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## madchaddad (Apr 20, 2016)

.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## benpurcell (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey, I've got a 2010 Bow Madness XL in black, RH, 40-50#. I'll send a PM.


----------



## madchaddad (Apr 20, 2016)

I am now looking for a left handed bow madness xl
Very interested if you still have one for sale


----------

